# install sp1 win7 faster



## genek (Oct 30, 2016)

How to install sp1 for win7 faster? Can you disable some options maybe creating uninstall option?


----------



## beers (Oct 30, 2016)

genek said:


> maybe creating uninstall option?


How would that increase installation speed?

Probably the easiest way would be to slipstream SP1 into the Windows installer:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2396...ws_7_installs_with_slipstreaming_and_usb.html


----------



## genek (Oct 30, 2016)

beers said:


> How would that increase installation speed?


If you don't need to copy every file for uninstall purpose it should be faster and you don't waste disk space 
Slipstream is not an option. I want to install only sp not entire windows.


----------



## beers (Oct 30, 2016)

Get more capable hardware?


----------



## genek (Oct 30, 2016)

it's not an option either and even if i change hardware i'll need to reinstall entire windows


----------



## beers (Oct 30, 2016)

I guess you're stuck with what you've got then.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 30, 2016)

OK what exactly are you wanting to do?  Fresh install win 7 sp1 on a blank hard drive or upgrade original version of 7 to sp1?  If upgrading from original version of sp1 then what hardware do you have?


----------



## Intel_man (Oct 30, 2016)

genek said:


> even if i change hardware i'll need to reinstall entire windows


Not really... you can always clone the drive to the new one (preferably it was a SSD), then you can just continue as normal and upgrade to the SP1 without reinstalling.


----------



## genek (Oct 30, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> OK what exactly are you wanting to do?  Fresh install win 7 sp1 on a blank hard drive or upgrade original version of 7 to sp1?  If upgrading from original version of sp1 then what hardware do you have?


I want to upgrade win 7 to sp1 and I won't buy any new hardware. I have intel core i5-4430, 4GB ram, radeon hd6770


----------



## Intel_man (Oct 30, 2016)

You're kinda stuck with the "slow" upgrade to sp1 then.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 30, 2016)

Unless you are having issues with 7, upgrading to sp1 should only take 30 minutes or so on our hardware.  I don't understand what the problem is....


----------



## genek (Oct 30, 2016)

30min? LOL it takes few hours


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 30, 2016)

Then you have an issue.  You are downloading this correct?  

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5842


*KB976932*

Depending on your download speed it may take some time to download it since its almost 1gb file but actually installing it shouldn't take more then an hour at most.


----------



## genek (Oct 31, 2016)

I have it on hdd
i have this one windows6.1-KB976932-X64.exe Maybe it's wrong one and it tries to download something? I know from experience that ms downloading aps are sh*t


----------



## Darren (Oct 31, 2016)

I use WSUSOffline at work to force Windows updates on fresh installs of 7 since MS is screwing around with their 7 update servers. Works pretty well and sure beats waiting 1-2 days for Windows Update to pick them up on its own.

http://download.wsusoffline.net/


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 31, 2016)

Darren said:


> I use WSUSOffline at work to force Windows updates on fresh installs of 7 since MS is screwing around with their 7 update servers. Works pretty well and sure beats waiting 1-2 days for Windows Update to pick them up on its own.
> 
> http://download.wsusoffline.net/


You wanna know a secret?

Install your desired version of Windows 7.
Enable automatic updates and just let it sit and do its thing.
Install anything else you want on the system (except drivers).
Sysprep the installation and capture it using ImageX or DISM.
When you need to rebuild a computer, just use that image to reinstall Windows. No need to wait for updates, and because it's sysprepped it will work on any machine.
Once you image the machine, enter the product key and install drivers.
Then just update the image every now and again to install new updates that come out.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 31, 2016)

How often are you going to do this?  Once you install it it's done, can't you just wait the couple hours and then get on with your life?


----------



## Darren (Oct 31, 2016)

voyagerfan99 said:


> You wanna know a secret?
> 
> Install your desired version of Windows 7.
> Enable automatic updates and just let it sit and do its thing.
> ...



We do exactly that for machines we have multiple of, but I need to use WSUS regularly for customers machines that are reinstalling 7 or machines we sell that we only have one of. We've got a USB flash drive with a Windows 7 AIO installer that has the updates rolled into it. Unfortunately my boss hasn't updated that in about 3-4 years so only does so much.  We are going to make a new one whenever he finds the time.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 31, 2016)

Darren said:


> We do exactly that for machines we have multiple of, but I need to use WSUS regularly for customers machines that are reinstalling 7 or machines we sell that we only have one of. We've got a USB flash drive with a Windows 7 AIO installer that has the updates rolled into it. Unfortunately my boss hasn't updated that in about 3-4 years so only does so much.  We are going to make a new one whenever he finds the time.


You can do this with customer machines too. Because it is sysprepped it is not going to BSOD over different hardware.


----------



## Darren (Oct 31, 2016)

voyagerfan99 said:


> You can do this with customer machines too. Because it is sysprepped it is not going to BSOD over different hardware.


Interesting. I'll look into that, although we don't move enough volume for it to matter much honestly. We just started using WSUS a few weeks ago, had been just waiting on Windows Update for the past few months.


----------



## genek (Oct 31, 2016)

so anyone knows why it take hours to install sp1?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 31, 2016)

genek said:


> so anyone knows why it take hours to install sp1?


How old is your Windows install? What's your hardware? If it's an old install of Windows or old hardware, it's going to take a while.


----------



## genek (Nov 1, 2016)

2-4 years, but last time I installed sp1 it was max 2-3 months or maybe few days and it took hours.
iHardware is ntel core i5-4430, 4GB ram, radeon hd6770 and it supose to be ok.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 1, 2016)

genek said:


> last time I installed sp1 it was max 2-3 months


So you installed SP1 2-3 months ago? Why do you think you need to install it again? Did you reinstall Windows without SP1?


----------



## genek (Nov 1, 2016)

no, last time i installed sp1 my windows install was 2-3 months old or few days old (i don't remember)


----------



## Geoff (Nov 1, 2016)

genek said:


> no, last time i installed sp1 my windows install was 2-3 months old or few days old (i don't remember)


You only need to install SP1 once.  Why are you re-installing it when you installed it already?


----------



## genek (Nov 1, 2016)

Geoff said:


> You only need to install SP1 once.  Why are you re-installing it when you installed it already?


because i reinstall win


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 2, 2016)

genek said:


> because i reinstall win


That's not how you made it sound. You made it sound like you installed it 2-3 months ago and were trying to install it for a second time.


----------



## Darren (Nov 2, 2016)

Did you even look at WSUS?


----------



## Okedokey (Nov 2, 2016)

Fresh install and download SP1 image.


----------



## Darren (Nov 2, 2016)

Okedokey said:


> Fresh install and download SP1 image.



Seriously? He said literally 3 posts above yours he just reinstalled Windows. 



genek said:


> because i reinstall win


----------



## Okedokey (Nov 2, 2016)

ah ok, sorry.


----------



## genek (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't reinstall win now. Maybe I wrote it too short for you to understand, but current win install is 2-4 years old and I installed sp1 on fresh win before (another win install) and it takes hours and I want to avoid it this time.


----------



## Darren (Nov 2, 2016)

I think we've all spent more time in this thread trying to help than it would be for you to just deal with the install time.


----------



## genek (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't think that we spent 8h in this thread


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 2, 2016)

Just slipstream the damn service pack. Then you don't need to worry about it.

On beefy hardware SP1 should take 30-45 minutes on a clean install.

Besides, installing SP1 is the least of your problems with Windows 7 these days.


----------



## genek (Nov 3, 2016)

voyagerfan99 said:


> On beefy hardware SP1 should take 30-45 minutes on a clean install.


And I'm asking why it takes hours?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 3, 2016)

genek said:


> And I'm asking why it takes hours?


4GB of RAM is not considered beefy hardware.


----------



## genek (Nov 3, 2016)

Few posts ealier some1 said it should take 30min on my comp and now it's not good enough? 4GB of ram is good enough for witcher3 and not good enough for installing system upgrade?


----------



## Intel_man (Nov 3, 2016)

genek said:


> Few posts ealier some1 said it should take 30min on my comp and now it's not good enough? 4GB of ram is good enough for witcher3 and not good enough for installing system upgrade?


Video games demand is not on your harddrive performance. you can't just directly compare the two.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 3, 2016)

What kind of hard drive do you have?


----------



## Laquer Head (Nov 3, 2016)

All bent outta shape about a few hours--the ironic thing here is this could have been finished days ago instead of 3 pages of this merri-go-round circus sideshow..


----------



## aldan (Nov 4, 2016)

amen to that.


----------



## genek (Nov 5, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> What kind of hard drive do you have?


WD100EARS
@Laquer Head: i have better things to do than waiting hours for sp1 installing that can turn out be for nothing. And this thread will be shorter if you don't post every few posts pointless text like this.


----------



## beers (Nov 5, 2016)

genek said:


> : i have better things to do than waiting hours for sp1 installing


You can always set the installer and go do something else.


----------



## Laquer Head (Nov 5, 2016)

genek said:


> WD100EARS
> @Laquer Head: *i have better things to do* than waiting hours for sp1 installing that can turn out be for nothing. And this thread will be shorter *if you don't post every few posts pointless text like this*.



LIES!!! Apparently you don't since this has gone on several days now...

For the record, this post is my second in the 3 pages of this entire thread... (you may apologize now)..

Next, you should take note, most of my content here, if not informative, is based on real-world, humorous stories which can be appreciated and enjoyed by both young and old.. don't make up lies about pointless texts, (I'm hurt and offended...okay I'm neither..but believe me, your being judged)



beers said:


> You can always set the installer and go do something else.



#truth


----------



## genek (Nov 6, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> LIES!!! Apparently you don't since this has gone on several days now...


I don't spend entire days reading this thread. It's max few minutes at a time. You people have some strange logic. 



> For the record, this post is my second in the 3 pages of this entire thread... (you may apologize now)..


And this is the problem with english I meant you as plural form.


----------



## Laquer Head (Nov 6, 2016)

genek said:


> I don't spend entire days reading this thread. It's max few minutes at a time. You people have some strange logic.
> 
> 
> And this is the problem with english I meant you as plural form.



I just came to check on my apology.....

I'm afraid our relationship is at a stand still till further notice.


----------



## Okedokey (Nov 8, 2016)

Why do these threads always turn into cock swinging?


----------



## Darren (Nov 8, 2016)

Okedokey said:


> Why do these threads always turn into cock swinging?


Yeah this is a mess. Gonna just lock it unless another mod feels the need to reverse it.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 8, 2016)

Darren said:


> Yeah this is a mess. Gonna just lock it unless another mod feels the need to reverse it.


Your lock has no power here! Muahahaha!


----------

